# Ideas for shooting electronics



## zeshane (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey all,

I am new to the forum and hope to be a regular. 

I am studying photography and at the moment working on an assignment for the class where we need to shoot 9 subjects on a particular theme. So I have chosen electronics and some of my subjects would include a speaker, amplifier, hair dryer and etc. 

I have searched on google and have also youtubed but unfortunately haven't come across any interesting ideas for shooting these objects. I have a fair idea about how I want to shoot the amplifier but for speakers I am going total bonkers. The speaker I want to shoot is this MXc2 Mission noyer - enceinte centrale sur espace-Hifi.com. I dont want to shoot it on a white or black background. We have all the creative freedom to shoot it the way we want and thats where I am looking for some inspiration. 

If anyone has experience shooting high end audio equipment, I would really appreciate if you can brainstorm some ideas with me. 

Zeeshan


----------



## gsgary (Nov 7, 2011)

Shoot it on bubble wrap


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 7, 2011)

I would use something like short carpet, or the underside of a mousepad (a little small in this case), just anything with a subtle texture to contrast the smooth surfaces of the subject.  Mousepads are especially nice because they're a nice middle grey, but I've obviously only done really small stuff with them.  You could probably get a large piece of textured something from a craft store/fabric store.   If you hadn't already figured it out, how you set up your lighting will be the most important thing.


----------



## markj (Apr 24, 2012)

I sold a pair of Monitor Audio GR20's about five years ago, And I honestly thought the photos I took was the reason for the sale. 
I photographed them outside in a lush clearing on pine trees. The combination of beautiful greens from the pine trees contrasted
with a pine needle floor really set the light cherry speakers off.


----------



## Khaelbee (Apr 25, 2012)

The first thing I thought of is a total "creativity" idea, and I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, but here goes... Put those electronics in settings where they completely don't belong... Speakers in grass or something to contrast the boxy squareness of them would be cool... If you're willing to sacrifice something, you could put it in water and shoot that... Just my 2 cents.


----------

